# Angeln in der Finnmark



## Kunze (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Hab mal eben was in Deutsch  zum Angeln in der Finnmark gefunden.

Vielleicht kann ja das mal der Eine oder Andere gebrauchen... #h


----------

